
Ice Age Asteroid Crater Discovered Beneath Greenland Glacier - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/14/science/greenland-ice-crater.html
======
greenyoda
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18458138#18458855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18458138#18458855)

